# Would you bother to enter the AGA contest with this tank? Pics



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello all!

Long story short, my high tech tank didn't work out this year, but I've wanted to enter the AGA contest for a long time. Would you bother to enter with this shrimp tank? Or do you think everyone would feel like it was a waste of time?

I'm not expecting to win, and I don't mind negative commentary from the judges, I just don't want to be so far last people wonder why I'm even there. I would in fact consider it a victory if I got any comments at all, positive or negative.

If I did enter I would:
1. Take better pictures.
2. Pull the filter pump out.
3. Do something about the background, similar color but without the water damage.
4. Clean the glass.
5. Get more shrimp in the shot.

Here it is,.. What do you think? Would you enter it?
Front shot:
FrontView by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Side shot:
SideView by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Comments welcome! Advice as well.
Whiskey


----------



## drondy (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

Go for it. If you enter you will see what others think of your tank.
I for one, love it.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It's not very heavily planted but it looks like it should be. Plant selection and arrangement seems to be a problem. There is no main theme or subject as the eye wanders around looking for something to be attracted to. It definitely won't be so far last considering past entries, but don't expect commentary. Also, AGA doesn't ran't like IAPLC does so you won't know what judges would think. You'll have to compare for yourself.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you Drondy and Lab Man!



Solcielo lawrencia said:


> It's not very heavily planted but it looks like it should be. Plant selection and arrangement seems to be a problem. There is no main theme or subject as the eye wanders around looking for something to be attracted to. It definitely won't be so far last considering past entries, but don't expect commentary. Also, AGA doesn't ran't like IAPLC does so you won't know what judges would think. You'll have to compare for yourself.


These are some of my concerns. Since I can't grow red plants in such low light with no ferts or C02 I used the driftwood as a focal point, but it doesn't have the same "Grab" that a red plant would. Plant selection was based only on what would do well, and arrangement lacks pizazz with all the colors being the same. it "Blends".

Still though,.. it's a 3 year old tank that does very well and requires little maintenance,.. In every measure I set for it the tank is wildly successful but like you said, aquascape may not be it's strong point.

Still though,.. I really do want to be a part of the contest, and I think I will enter it.

Thanks for all the replys!
Whiskey


----------



## algae.assasin (Apr 27, 2014)

You won't know if you don't go, only regret not trying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a sweet tank! If you enter it, just be aware that they may not say anything. Look through last years to get a feel. It's fun to do it though. I put my tank in last year. I got one comment. It was enjoyable just to see my tank on there, even though I knew I had zero chance of placing or anything.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

There needs to be a carpet that is fully grown and lush. You can cheat for the picture by layering a mat of java moss to cover the substrate.

One thing you can do to increase the scale of the tank is to replace the Anubias "nana" with "nana petite".

I'd remove that single Rotala stem because it's visually distracting. Then place a lot of narrow leaf Java ferns behind the stump to give that area volume.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

algae.assasin said:


> You won't know if you don't go, only regret not trying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True story! And a great message.



AnotherHobby said:


> That is a sweet tank! If you enter it, just be aware that they may not say anything. Look through last years to get a feel. It's fun to do it though. I put my tank in last year. I got one comment. It was enjoyable just to see my tank on there, even though I knew I had zero chance of placing or anything.


Thank you!
You did great AnotherHobby! Your arduino builds really inspired me to making 2 of my own, and your tank is just fantastic. Just getting a comment is an accomplishment, and a positive one is really something to be proud of if you ask me 

Whiskey


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> There needs to be a carpet that is fully grown and lush. You can cheat for the picture by layering a mat of java moss to cover the substrate.
> 
> One thing you can do to increase the scale of the tank is to replace the Anubias "nana" with "nana petite".
> 
> I'd remove that single Rotala stem because it's visually distracting. Then place a lot of narrow leaf Java ferns behind the stump to give that area volume.


Some very good points. A single stem of anything is a bad idea,.. I was hoping to get some red out of that one but as you see that never happened. Changing the java ferns to behind the stump will help to keep them together, and might aid the triangular shape.

I've made some subtle changes, I think it really effected the shape of the scape. I'll be right back with pics.

Whiskey


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Whiskey said:


> Thank you Drondy and Lab Man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm growing a red bulb plant right now with no co2 in low light


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

What does everyone think? Is this better?

Post by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Whiskey


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

The original for easy reference:

FrontView by Wiskey2727, on Flickr3

Whiskey


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice looking tank, but I don't lose myself in it like I do in some of the contest tanks. Agree that it needs a carpet, but more than that, the middle to right side of the tank needs more background plants. All focus is currently drawn to the left, and a lush background would give it a ton more depth. Maybe a mix of jungle val and something with some color like hygro corymbosa stricta or ludwigia repens. I actually picked up a tube of the former at Petco a few weeks ago, and it came with about 8 - 9 stems. The undersides of the leaves have a nice pink color.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Got rid of the distracting rotala, I see. But now the right side looks even more empty. I still say add background plants. Even if you threw in some bunches of hornwort, they would grow to the top quickly. And you could ultimately take them out and replace with better plants.


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

cjstl said:


> Nice looking tank, but I don't lose myself in it like I do in some of the contest tanks. Agree that it needs a carpet, but more than that, the middle to right side of the tank needs more background plants. All focus is currently drawn to the left, and a lush background would give it a ton more depth. Maybe a mix of jungle val and something with some color like hygro corymbosa stricta or ludwigia repens. I actually picked up a tube of the former at Petco a few weeks ago, and it came with about 8 - 9 stems. The undersides of the leaves have a nice pink color.





cjstl said:


> Got rid of the distracting rotala, I see. But now the right side looks even more empty. I still say add background plants. Even if you threw in some bunches of hornwort, they would grow to the top quickly. And you could ultimately take them out and replace with better plants.


I do hear where you are coming from, a lush background works really well in some tanks, but in this little 10G with this scape it takes up so much front to back space that I think it detracts from the overall triangle look.

Also, since I only really have one color to work with it seems to limit the depth of the tank, making it look more flat. The open space by contrast can be a blue color adding separation and bringing out detail.

I did try that Hygro in this tank actually, it slowly withered away, the light really is quite low. I have LED's and and Arduino that knocks them back to about half power. This drives the tank at a much lower level and prevents me from needing to add ferts that could harm my sensitive shrimp.

Thank you for the comments!!! I really enjoy the different viewpoints 
Whiskey


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

I much prefer the first layout, the second looks very "prickly". Though very well done, to me the tank lacks drama, there is too much repetition in both color and form, but without any order or flow. Like someone said earlier, the eye looks for something more "interesting".
That said, I couldn't have done it


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I would be proud to have that tank for sure.

I wouldn't change a thing. Very nice.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice, but ordinary.


----------



## Sean W. (Oct 12, 2013)

looks good, but blue backgrounds arent natural, itd look much much better if you take the blue off and paint the background black, or just use black construction paper, like you have with the blue. Either way the line in the blue background is too distracting and needs to go. good move taking the single rotala stem out, it was distracting. i promise itll look much better if you get a black background on there.

Here is a video showing how i paint my tanks.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing, the line in the current background is an eye catcher. 

Try a lighter colored background, it might help to add a feeling of depth. 



Sean W. said:


> looks good, but blue backgrounds arent natural, itd look much much better if you take the blue off and paint the background black, or just use black construction paper, like you have with the blue. Either way the line in the blue background is too distracting and needs to go. good move taking the single rotala stem out, it was distracting. i promise itll look much better if you get a black background on there.
> 
> Here is a video showing how i paint my tanks.
> 
> How to: Paint an aquarium background - YouTube


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Ghia said:


> I much prefer the first layout, the second looks very "prickly". Though very well done, to me the tank lacks drama, there is too much repetition in both color and form, but without any order or flow. Like someone said earlier, the eye looks for something more "interesting".
> That said, I couldn't have done it





Aplomado said:


> I would be proud to have that tank for sure.
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing. Very nice.





jrill said:


> Very nice, but ordinary.


Thank you for the kind comments and advice!

Whiskey


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Sean W. said:


> looks good, but blue backgrounds arent natural, itd look much much better if you take the blue off and paint the background black, or just use black construction paper, like you have with the blue. Either way the line in the blue background is too distracting and needs to go. good move taking the single rotala stem out, it was distracting. i promise itll look much better if you get a black background on there.
> 
> Here is a video showing how i paint my tanks.
> 
> How to: Paint an aquarium background - YouTube





Noahma said:


> I was going to say the same thing, the line in the current background is an eye catcher.
> 
> Try a lighter colored background, it might help to add a feeling of depth.


You are both absolutely right, the background will go before the final contest picture. It is just paper printed with a color, I was trying different things to see what color I wanted. Water got on it and made a line in it.

I do like the lighter colors because with black the driftwood will disappear into it removing some of the already limited drama of the tank. 

Thank you!
Whiskey


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

AGA doesn't rank so you'll probably just receive a comment or two from the judges which might be helpful down the road. It's not a bad composition, but to my eye to clean it up a bit I would remove the plants behind the driftwood. They seem to just distract from the main area which is left off center with the vertical wood. I wood thicken up that area with more java fern and possible something behind it if you could. You might also want to add more moss to the left center front to balance it out. Nice job!


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Well,.. I did decide to enter with the following pics:

IMG_3633 by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

IMG_3646 by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

IMG_3652 by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

IMG_3575 by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

IMG_3558 by Wiskey2727, on Flickr

Comments welcome of course,.. There is always room for improvement for next year 

I don't expect to win, like I said. I do think it will be fun just to be a part of this great contest.

Whiskey


----------



## Crazy Bunny (Jul 23, 2014)

*Well done !!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool! You should be proud!


----------



## dbw27 (May 19, 2014)

I hope to enter the biotope category. The aquascaping category is just too hard for me. I don't have that kind of cash to do some super CO2 etc. tank. <-- grad student.

One day my liege. One day.

dbw


----------



## Whiskey (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you everyone!! I am proud.

And thank you to everyone that participated in this thread to help me refine the scape. The tank made a dramatic improvement from the first post of this thread to the entry posts.

Hopefully one day I'll enter my high tech tank too. 

Whiskey


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Why not?


----------

